# started a dirted tank.



## craigp (May 28, 2012)

I started my first dirted tank last night.

Im just wondering how long does normaly take the filter to clear the waterr?
im using an aqua clear. With just pillow fluff. Once i clear the water ill switch
to the sponge carbon biomax combo.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

With no filter or circulation my tanks clear up in 2 days


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've let new tanks settle without filtration when first setting them up. Takes *less* with a filter running. Not sure what your point is?


----------

